# Are there teen UFC leagues?



## ufc3fighter (Feb 13, 2007)

are there teen ufc leagues and if so how do you join them?


----------



## Unseen (Dec 25, 2006)

I think there are, but Im not sure which organiztions offer them. Try looking it up on Yahoo. Im sure many states dont allow it.


----------



## kamikaze145 (Oct 3, 2006)

*mma*

if you want to compete in mma then find an mma training facility around where you live and they can teach you how to fight,you should probably join ur hs wrestling team if you are not already on it, ur mma coach will know when you are ready to fight and will have the connections to get you on a fight card.


----------



## dutch sauce (Sep 24, 2006)

that stuff aint legal in canada u gotta be 21 here


----------



## Zapatista (Dec 4, 2006)

In the states where MMA is legal, it is all 18+. Many states have professional MMA legal, but don't allow amateur MMA.


----------



## dutch sauce (Sep 24, 2006)

mma is legal in canada... king of the cage is here.just not till ua re off age. like i got a buddy that graduated this year and the day he is off age he is fighting in kotc


----------



## Unseen (Dec 25, 2006)

Ive seen kids in the ring before, but they wore heagear.


----------



## MMA1990 (Aug 1, 2006)

Zapatista said:


> In the states where MMA is legal, it is all 18+. Many states have professional MMA legal, but don't allow amateur MMA.


I know at one of my tournemnts I competed aginst two guys my age (16) from american fighter (Rich Franklins camp) They claimed to have foughten amaturly. I would asume they did MMA in the U.S. but mabye not...I know in Mexico you can fight as a miner. Thats how Karo paryision started at such a young age.


----------



## BJJ Boy (Jan 21, 2007)

Umm,, mma in canada is legal, why do you think they have boxing and karate tournaments, as long as you have head gear gloves and protection its legal. UFC is just a tournement after another, so its like taking a tournement in kickboxing, adding submission and doing it over and over again.


----------



## ufc3fighter (Feb 13, 2007)

well i have been training since i was 8 and i want to get in some ufc im 16 now.


----------



## Zapatista (Dec 4, 2006)

BJJ Boy said:


> Umm,, mma in canada is legal, why do you think they have boxing and karate tournaments, as long as you have head gear gloves and protection its legal. UFC is just a tournement after another, so its like taking a tournement in kickboxing, adding submission and doing it over and over again.


MMA isn't viewed as "another competition" in many U.S states. The politicians were heavily influenced by the Christian Right (political Right) and thus deemed MMA as barbaric. That was over a decade ago and still many politicians don't think that MMA is a legitimate sport. That is why it is illegal in most states, and most states that it is legal in don't allow either professional or amateur fights. So, if you're in the states check to see if your state allows MMA competitions, but I don't think you'd be allowed to fight under 18 (since you aren't a legal adult, the promoter would be liable and insurance would be incredibly high, so it would be better for a promoter to just not allow minors to fight).


----------



## ufc3fighter (Feb 13, 2007)

well i want to get into some mma tournaments?


----------



## BJJ Boy (Jan 21, 2007)

Yea, canada also hs apex and king of the cage


----------



## ufc3fighter (Feb 13, 2007)

well i wanted to know if there are any in the united states.


----------



## Zapatista (Dec 4, 2006)

Like I've said before (a couple of times), legal MMA promoters will not allow minors to fight in professional fights. Some promoters that do amateur fights may allow a minor into their competition, but liability is high. So you'll probably have to wait. Unless you want to do Muay Thai (or boxing/kickboxing) tournaments or grappling tournaments.


----------

